# Bawk, buk, buk, buk...



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

The hens are a-cluckin'. Ya best get a-pluckin'!


----------



## goshawk75 (Oct 29, 2012)

Already Gone said:


> The hens are a-cluckin'. Ya best get a-pluckin'!
> 
> View attachment 23772
> View attachment 23774


Nice. What county? I haven't had any or heard of any luck south of I-80.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

We are in southern Kane County.
These were a couple miles west of Aurora.
You should start seeing them with the cool-down this week if your areas have seen any of this rain.


----------

